
A City Is Not a Tree (1965) - QuinnWilton
http://www.patternlanguage.com/archive/cityisnotatree.html
======
QuinnWilton
Some of the images are broken in the linked essay, but this PDF version has
the missing images: [http://en.bp.ntu.edu.tw/wp-
content/uploads/2011/12/06-Alexan...](http://en.bp.ntu.edu.tw/wp-
content/uploads/2011/12/06-Alexander-A-city-is-not-a-tree.pdf)

